# Carpool/Rideshare Directory



## sirux0r (16 Apr 2012)

I have to ask.. 
I live in Dartmouth.. On Jamieson Street.. I was wondering if anyone passes by that area during the A.M and P.M and drives to the Halifax base? 
Please send me a message.


----------



## Pusser (17 Apr 2012)

Jamieson Street is hardly on the other side of the planet from the Dockyard.  I used to live on Hester St and often ran to work.  As I recall, there is also regular bus service along both Wyse and Windmill Roads that will take you straight to the Dockyard.


----------



## NavalMoose (17 Apr 2012)

If you have to ask, then I have to answer...probably a 30 minute walk or a less than 10 minute bike ride


----------



## devsnrnco (15 Jun 2013)

The purpose of this topic is to assist people in finding a rideshare or carpool when they are on course or otherwise domestically deployed. The idea is for people to tee up when travelling between home and work over long distances.

1. Drivers post their departures, then interested parties PM the driver (so there isn't too much clutter in the topic)
2. Interested passengers shouldn't post "looking for" here

I remember when I was at CFB Borden for 2 months, I wanted to return to Montreal on weekends, as did many others, but we couldn't find each other and as a result we all wasted lots of gas driving solo.

I will let this topic sit for a few months and if it doesn't take off, then it will be deleted.


----------



## Noctis (25 Jun 2013)

I will be attending CFB Kingston for the next 4 years starting this August and am interested to see if there are any 2nd-3rd-4th years who drive down periodically to Montreal with whom I could carpool.
Thanks,
Noctis


----------



## Linda J (22 Jul 2017)

Good day, I'm new to the forum. 

Where would I post a "looking for" ride to Borden?

Thank you!


----------



## mariomike (23 Jul 2017)

Linda J said:
			
		

> Where would I post a "looking for" ride to Borden?



Here.



			
				mckenziepiping said:
			
		

> The purpose of this topic is to assist people in finding a rideshare or carpool when they are on course or otherwise domestically deployed.


----------



## Linda J (19 Sep 2017)

Good day,

Anyone going to BOTC (Borden) from Toronto on Fri 29 Sept 2017? Looking to carpool, willing to share gas expenses.

Even if from Barrie Bus Terminal to Borden would be good.

Thanks


Linda


----------

